# A guide to Classic Portraiture



## Tony S (Jan 2, 2012)

I stuck this in another post, but thought it might be better placed here.

  Joe Zeltsman wrote a very good piece on classic portraiture. Most of his work was from the purely film days and he was just making the migration over to digital when he passed away about two years ago.  There is still plenty of good information though in what he wrote to learn from if you want to learn to make great portraits.

Zeltsman Apporach to Traditionla Classic Portraiture


----------



## Jeremy Z (Jan 28, 2012)

*AWESOME* website Tony, thanks for putting it up. I'm not sure how long I'll use it, but I hope it stays up a while. 

That is sure a great legacy to leave behind!


----------



## arkipix1001 (Jan 28, 2012)

great share Tony...thanx


----------



## charlesbrown678 (Feb 14, 2012)

thanks for sharing tony.... great website


----------



## Big Mike (Feb 14, 2012)

That is a great resource.  I've had it bookmarked for many years, although the content seems to have been bounced around from one site to another.  Nice to see someone hosting it again.


----------



## luvmyfamily (Feb 14, 2012)

I bookmarked it, thank you.


----------



## lighting (Feb 20, 2012)

Thanks for sharing! Is really helpful for making portraits.


----------



## KyraLamb (Mar 6, 2012)

Wow- what a great link. Thanks for posting!


----------



## DiskoJoe (Mar 7, 2012)

This is a really good read. Im only to chapter 4 but I love how he lays  it down so simply. This will honestly make my life so much easier.


----------



## PapaMatt (Mar 7, 2012)

Thank you so much for sharing that with all of us. Awesome site


----------



## PapaMatt (Mar 7, 2012)

luvmyfamily said:


> I bookmarked it, thank you.



I checked your Flickr site , nice photos, very nice work


----------



## DiskoJoe (Apr 29, 2013)

bump


----------



## Designer (Apr 29, 2013)

Wow!  Thanks!


----------

